# Posting 'Finished' build threads for GBs.



## Airframes (Oct 26, 2010)

When you post the 'Finished' thread for each model entered in a GB, could I ask you all to ensure that the relevant details are listed at the beginning of the new thread please?
These include the Category, scale, kit details etc, just as in the original build thread, and are required for judging purposes. Once the 'Finished' thread is posted, the original thread 'slumps' down the pages somewhere, and it is this final thread which is used to view the model, and enter the correct details on the score sheets.
So, if the details are not there, or incomplete, and the required photos are not shown, at a reasonable size, then scoring can not be completed, and you could miss out !
Thanks for your co-operation!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 27, 2010)

Will do Wingco!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2010)

Jolly good show old chap!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tally Ho! And all that rot....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Oct 29, 2010)

I say Adj, you know there's a bl**dy war on......................................................Oh, ok if it helps the war effort...........wilco.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 29, 2010)

Wizard show chaps !


----------



## N4521U (Dec 17, 2011)

Good you have posted this again.....
How about the "required" pictures!

How good is it tho, to see the finished product in these views.........


----------

